# Are you a bird? #228



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Are You a Bird?

If Suzie said she was a bird, would you let her jump off the roof?

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-02-09T20_02_44-08_00


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds like an acid trip gone bad.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Sounds like an acid trip gone bad.


Really? I was there when I recorded it. It was more like Ozzie Osbourne's thoughts translated by Alice Cooper.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> Are You a Bird?
> 
> If Suzie said she was a bird, would you let her jump off the roof?


Oh hell no if SuziJack was a trans bender stuck up on the roof I would not help Suzi jack off!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Wait.... Packers? Holy bat crap Robin I thought Packers were a Football team?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> Really? I was there when I recorded it. It was more like Ozzie Osbourne's thoughts translated by Alice Cooper.


Virtually the same thing


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh. I forgot to mention that the Establishment is trying to convict DJT. In case you haven't heard.


----------

